# no insulin!!!



## hellbell84 (Jun 18, 2012)

i didnt pack my insulin pen in my bag today!!!

can i go to Boots and ask them for an emergency prescription at all? we have just moved offices and my local boots is 20 mins away, so was wondering can i go to another boots near my new office and ask them for a cartridge and a needle?!?!

my sugars are 30 at the moment, feeling a bit tingly at the moment and peeing a lot... so either that or i will have to go home 

thanks


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 18, 2012)

I think you need to see a doctor to get an emergency script, but I could be wrong.

If you were on MDI, had taken your basal and had reasonable BGs, I would have suggested drinking a lot of water and eating zero-carb food. However, a BG of 30 needs sorting out, that's DKA territory. I would ask to go home to pick up your insulin and then come back into work. Alternatively, you may have to explain this as a half sick-day.


----------



## hellbell84 (Jun 18, 2012)

taken bolus yes, on MDI

i work in london though, so it would take me two hours to get home and back!! argh such an idiot 


dang

x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 18, 2012)

Why not phone local chemists to ask their advice? Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

hellbell84 said:


> taken bolus yes, on MDI
> 
> i work in london though, so it would take me two hours to get home and back!! argh such an idiot
> 
> ...



I can't see a pharmacy giving you the stuff, you would need to see a doctor - perhaps you could go to a local A&E? As DeusXM says, that 30 needs dealing with and would be enough to admit a newly-diagnosed person! Do you have any diabetic friends who work in London who could 'lend' you a jab? I can ask on FB if you want. Where in London are you?


----------



## Abi (Jun 18, 2012)

pharmacists are able to sell you a limited supply for emegency use if you can satisfy them that you are an insulin user ( they could refuse for example if they had suspicions that you were abusing it as body builders do )
If you can't source an emergency supply soon then to repeat what others have said- please go home


----------



## rachelha (Jun 18, 2012)

I would go home.  I have had to do that in the past, when I worked in East Kilbride and lived in Edinburgh so there was no going back in again.  

With a blood sugar that high I would doubt you will be able of thinking straight to be able to get much done anyway.  

Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## trophywench (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup - home it has to be while you are still capable.

Then - do you have a fridge at work?  If so please please put an emergency spare pen in it, fully loaded and a couple of needles in an old strip tub in the back of your office drawer.


----------



## Laureny019 (Jun 18, 2012)

Could try ringing NHS direct or local a&e ? Had this happen to me once, phoned a&e before I went . They phoned my GP & issued me with prescription for some disposable pens. Hope you get it all sorted very soon


----------



## hellbell84 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks - i am supposed to do payments this afternoon, so dont really trust myself

feeling really tingly now - the pharmacist at boots said i could get an emergency prescription but would have to pay ?7 something, and that would be just for one vial, providing they can get through to my doctors surgery as well...

dammit

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

hellbell84 said:


> thanks - i am supposed to do payments this afternoon, so dont really trust myself
> 
> feeling really tingly now - the pharmacist at boots said i could get an emergency prescription but would have to pay ?7 something, and that would be just for one vial, providing they can get through to my doctors surgery as well...
> 
> ...



Good luck - I daresay you could get the ?7 back when you get a proper prescription from the GP.


----------



## hellbell84 (Jun 18, 2012)

ps thanks northener, i am in The Strand but i would rather go home and sort it out myself - being diabetic 12 years now and still do stupid things like this...

makes me feel so incompetent

x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

hellbell84 said:


> ps thanks northener, i am in The Strand but i would rather go home and sort it out myself - being diabetic 12 years now and still do stupid things like this...
> 
> makes me feel so incompetent
> 
> x



Hey, it can happen to anyone, especially when it has become routine (the dealing with D, that is, not forgetting!), don't berate yourself!  Take care.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 18, 2012)

Happens to us all - I've certainly done it before but been fortunate enough not to skyrocket. 

Wouldn't one vial do the trick though? If it's a toss up between another two hours to get home plus 4 hours to bring BG back down to normal, and 7 quid for a vial, I'd pay the 7 quid.


----------



## pgcity (Jun 18, 2012)

I,ve done this. I rang nhs direct and they had someone at the local primary care walk in write me a prescription which I then cashed in as usual. Took about an hour to sort. Hope you're already sorted though.


----------



## hellbell84 (Jun 18, 2012)

ive asked my boss, and he's said i can go home but need to make sure my work is done before i do....

will place my replacement insulin in the fridge first thing tomorrow!!

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

hellbell84 said:


> ive asked my boss, and he's said i can go home but need to make sure my work is done before i do....
> 
> will place my replacement insulin in the fridge first thing tomorrow!!
> 
> xxx



Hmm...I suspect he doesn't realise the dangers and effects of BG at over 30! I presume you can't test for ketones? You ought to explain, even though it's a difficult situation for you.


----------

